# 70 Fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 10, 2019)

I keep finding these in Red which is my weakness, this 70 is my nicest of the 3  been sitting for 10 years and I want to change out the cable housing with vintage ones and give it a good cleaning .


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 12, 2019)

Well this one got traded for a copper and one of my yellows for a violet


----------



## sp1990 (Jul 15, 2019)

What a beauty!!a fastback is next on my list!!


----------

